# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 Ultimate Multi Tool 释享饲 :  [25-12-16] Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.2 - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

## mohamed73

*  
We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - QcFire v0.2 The Ultimate Qualcomm Module  Repair almost all Qualcomm Device supporting Firehose Protocol    Supported CPUs with Internal Loader:
- MSM8909
- MSM8916
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8939
- MSM8952
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x20   Supported for Auto Detection:
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8976
- MSM8976
- MSM8916
- MSM8909
- MSM8x26    [+] Internal Loader Support Added for Flashing* --- Now you can use internal loader for flashing.
--- Auto detection method enabled for flashing too. *   [+] Protect IMEI / Calibration Data Option* --- Some firmware XML may have modemst1, modemst2 partitions for flasing.
--- Flashing these partitions may cuase you to loose IMEI and calibration data. 
--- If this option is enabled, software will skip flashing these sensitive partitions.
--- This option is enabled by default, and we recommend to keep it enabled. *   [+] Read Extended Device Info* --- If this option is enabled, it will read Manufacturer, Model and Software / Android version from device on Boot.
--- This option is enabled by default. *   [+] Mi Account Reset Method (2)* --- Now no more WIFI / BT problem after Mi Account Reset. *   [+] Format FS* --- It will format userdata on any supported devices.
--- You can either select Loader manually or software will auto detect. *   [+] Fix 9008* --- If your device is stuck on QDLoader 9008 Port even after flashing, you can use this opation to bring device to normal.
--- It may not work if any partition in damaged on device.
--- You can either select Loader manually or software will auto detect. *   [+] Fixed Patch0.xml Bug* ---  Some device were stuck in QDLoader 9008 port after flashing with  firmware read by QcFire. It was due to bug in QcFire Patch0.xml.
--- If you still have faulty Patch0.xml, then send it to us to fix, or  just use Fix 9008 option to bring flashed device to normal mode. *   Other Improvements:* --- Now a *sub directory is automatically created* based on CPU / Model and Firmware version when reading firmware.
--- *Updated FRP Reset* method to support *LYF phones*, which was reported to stuck in boot loop after FRP Reset on last update.
--- *Enabled Log* saving on each operation. Logs will be saved in Logs folder in YYMMDD_HHMMSS format.
--- *Fixed Reading Partition Table Error* on incompatible drivers. Now it should work, but read speed will be decreased by almost 1/4.
--- *Added Driver Info* in log while connecting. You will also get warning if supplied driver is not installed from QcFire\Drivers folder.    *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   More Amazing Updates On The Way...  *  *
ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS.
 WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.      :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!    Success Stories at a glance:* 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]   *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

